# Jordan Rogstad



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

So sorry to hear of your loss. What a beautiful dog he was!


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

So sorry to hear about Jordan's passing. He looks like a very sweet boy. Many of the members here have gone through the same heartache as you have. 

Our thoughts are with you.

Peace,

SJ


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss of Jordan. He was a very handsome guy and I know the pain is hard. May your memories and the love you shared help to heal some of your pain. No time is long enough with our loved ones. Run Free Sweet Boy. You are loved so much.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. What a beautiful boy. Run hard at the bridge sweet Jordan.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. He was such a beautiful boy. Twelve years doesn't even seem long enough, I know. I've been there too.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Jordan was a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry that you had to say goodbye, but you did the most loving thing for him. How wonderful that he survived cancer for 5 years.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry. Godspeed sweet Jordan. Hugs and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I forgot to tell you that picture of him on the beach is just gorgeous. Such a happy guy.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry and sad that you lost Jordan. He is a beautiful doggie that I know brought you so much love, joy and happiness. Bless you and be well.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss - Jordan was a beautiful old gold.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

So sorry for yr loss!.
RIP,Gorgeous Boy!.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

So sorry for your loss . . .


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Our senior goldens indeed have and always will, a special place in our hearts.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear of your loss. You will miss him so I know, but remember what a great life he had and how lucky you were to share it. RIP Jordan.
Handsome boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Jordan, he is a beautiful boy, and letting him go peacefully to the bridge is the final act of love we can give them

Run free play hard and sleep softly Jordan


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Very sorry for you loss of your handsome boy. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful pup.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I am very sorry for your loss. Jordan was a beautiful boy. Rest in Peace Jordan.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

AAwww, what a sweet looking boy. I am so sorry!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. Jordan was beautiful and we never do get to spend enough time with our goldens, but hopefully the beautiful memories will begin to fill the empty spot and turn your tears into smiles as your remember his love. 

RIP sweet Jordan.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Im sorry for your loss, hes a beauty


----------

